# how to use telnet command access squid config file!



## rosy84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear All, 

Pls, help me!

Today, I use telnet from windown to access Squid.conf (Linux use FreeBSD)

I have username and password access Server Linux use FreeBSD. But i don't know how to access it?

Pls, help me command step by step. ( access squid.conf, edit, start, stop, backup, log, config web proxy,...)

thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 7, 2011)

You can say "Linux use FreeBSD" as often as you like, but no one will understand this, and nothing is further from the truth. Sounds like you need a basic course in Unix commands from a local school. This forum is not going to give you a general course in Unix basics. So if you do not have _FreeBSD-specific_ questions, you will get no replies here, and if I read this I doubt that you're using FreeBSD at all.


----------

